# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Intieme ontharing en irritatie - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Ontharing van de intieme zone:
- de schaamstreek, 
- de grote schaamlippen en 
- de volledige geslachtszone wordt almaar populairder. 

Maar anders dan sommige vrouwen (en mannen) soms denken, is deze methode allesbehalve hygiënisch. 
Intieme ontharing vergroot de intieme problemen vaak nog...*


*Definitieve ontharing agressief voor de schaamstreek* 

Bij ontharing wordt het haartje met de wortel uitgetrokken. Bij definitieve ontharing wordt het haarzakje verbrand, waardoor het haar (zo goed als) definitief verdwijnt. Alleen wordt bij het ontharen niet alleen het haartje uitgetrokken, maar wordt ook de erbij horende talgklier uitgetrokken of vernietigd.


*Welke rol spelen de talgklieren in de geslachtszone?*

De talgklieren produceren talg, een vloeibare, uit vet bestaande stof die de huid moet beschermen. De huid moet vochtig zijn om soepel te kunnen zijn. Die vochtigheid komt uit de onderste huidweefsels. Ze stijgt op naar de oppervlakte en zou onmiddellijk verdampen als ze niet werd tegengehouden door een uit talg bestaande barrière. 

De talgklieren produceren dus een soort film die de huid rond de kleine schaamlippen soepel houdt.


*Wat gebeurt er als de haartjes worden uitgerukt?*

Door het verdwijnen van de talgklieren kan de geëpileerde huid op slag geen vocht meer binnenhouden. Het vocht stijgt naar de oppervlakte en verdampt snel waardoor de huid; 
*uitdroogt, 
*makkelijk geïrriteerd geraakt en 
*heel broos wordt. 

Vrouwen die zich volledig laten ontharen krijgen daardoor te kampen met bepaalde problemen. 
*Hun schaamstreek wordt kwetsbaar en is heel snel geïrriteerd. 
*De huid kan verbranden door het contact of de wrijving van (vooral synthetisch) ondergoed, knellende jeans, inlegkruisjes en andere kleren. 
De schaamstreek is net een zone die van nature wrijving ondergaat, alleen al bij het stappen bijvoorbeeld, en daar normaal ook tegen bestand is. 
*Ze kan ook vatbaarder worden voor schimmel of vaginale infecties, omdat het slijmvlies nu minder beschermd is.

Veel gynaecologen raden definitieve ontharing van de schaamstreek dan ook af. 
Eenmaal doorgevoerd is de handeling niet meer terug te draaien als u er spijt van krijgt. 
Dan rest er niets anders dan de eventuele ongemakken die de ontharing veroorzaakt te verdragen. 

(bron; e-gezondheid.be)

----------

